# Can anyone identify this Omega nato strap?



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm looking for one of these nato straps but all I can see on the Omega site is a black and grey one. The one in the picture looks blue and black unless my eyes are playing tricks on me. Does anyone have a part number for the strap in the picture?


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks grey to me tbh. Unless anybody knows

I'll see about checking the colour balance of the non-grey/blue bits in Photoshop when I get to the office to see if the hues have been mucked about with. (Full disclosure, I might completely forget)

*unless anybody knows *better*. I accidentally a word.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks but I'd since found out it wasn't a genuine Omega one. I found out they did a blue and grey one so I got that instead.

https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122826-incoming-oe-nato-for-my-smpc-300m/&tab=comments#comment-1332192


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Ace glad you got it sorted. The blue/grey is a good combo too.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

watchnut100 said:


> Lovely watch


 A classic variation on the 'Nice watch' post :thumbsup:


----------

